# Henry Clay Brevas Cigar Review - Awful



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought maybe I was off base with my awful experience so I gave one to my dad. That was the first time he ever asked me if I hated him after fini...

Read the full review here: Henry Clay Brevas Cigar Review - Awful


----------

